# new tiller questions



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok so I have a troy bilt tiller that is as old as dirt and I already put a new engine on it and lost my reverse when I did that. I am working in a tight spot in the yard so I a tractor is out of the question but I would like to buy a new one and have been looking for a couple of years now and I have not seen one new tiller with a furrow blade. 
Why do none of the new tillers have attachments? I would hate to have to build my rows by hand and that is one thing I love about my tiller. I would like to get a wider model is the main reason I am looking for a new one. I could really just keep on trucking with my current tiller and replace the engine again if needed but would like to get the widest model available. 

Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have the 8hp Troybilt tiller, maybe 5 yr old. My first question: how did you loose reverse by replacing engine? I just had a fiasco with mine when the plunger that goes into trans cover (inside a coil spring) rusted stuck, wouldn't let engine down far enough for the reverse disc to contact and do it's thing. Got that going now. Didn't make me like the tiller any better, but as you mention, I don't know of another make with a furrow attachment. Just wish I still had my Kubota tiller (somebody wanted it more than me) that I liked a lot better than the Troy.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

The original engine had two shafts in the rear that counter rotated and that was reverse. I got a 7hp fairly cheap and it didn't have reverse shaft.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

OK, that 2 shaft engine predates any Troy I have ever seen. Different set-up now. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## TJB (Sep 17, 2008)

If it had two shafts on the motor it is probably an old Ariens tiller. My wifes grandfather gave me one about 9 years ago


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mine is a troy built that dates pre 1986 I know that for sure. Just not sure what year or if I could even find an original type engine. I don't really need reverse that bad. I would like to just find a wider tiller, mine is probably 18" wide and would like to find one a little bigger. Might just buy a new troy built horse or bronco and figure out a way to add my furrow blade.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

On the Earlier TroyBilt Econo horse tillers they used the Techumse motors with the two shaft motors. I know, I have one in the barn, only thing, it has a big ol hole on side of the block. I replaced it with a newer 7 hp TroyBilt with a B&S. it works good, but no where near the same power.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Per previous, my 8 hp is 5-6 yr old. I don't recall if the furrow attach was standard or optional, but I do have one. It is a beast to handle now, wouldn't have been bad 20-30 yrs ago. But it works after a fashion. Thought they were still available, but haven't checked.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The Troy horses and Honda tillers have hillers as an attachments. I got one even for my troybuilt smaller tiller. They are available even on eBay.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

You may want to check out BCS Tractors. They have tillers up to 30" wide, but are pricey. They are very well made and will last a lifetime.

http://www.bcsamerica.com/tractors/


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah those are pretty pricey tillers. Maybe in a few years when I start feeling old I will spring for one. Right now that is not in my budget.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

X2 on the BCS, you'll never look back. A true two wheel tractor.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Love my Troy.Horse..old...Replaced orig Tec 8hp with Tec 10hp years ago..What a work horse...I have seen the attachments here and there..I got about 1500 sf and once its tilled up good..Putting up rows with Hoe is pice of cake ..Just got to have a big Hoe,not garden hoe..Find one of those like this http://www.wayfair.com/Seymour-American-Pattern-Eye-Hoe-2E-AE2-BIW1008.html ,,,the blade is almost 8"x8"...It will move loose dirt..There are lots of slightly dif styles out there..Some call Grub hoe some use to mix cement and mortar..All I have seen have the Eye Hole..My wife calls it a Mans Hoe!!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Kyle look on ebay saw some(lots) the other day


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I am not really "needing" one right now. Was just shopping around and looking at different models. I like the bcs but I just can't justify forking out that much money for a tiller. If I went that route I would just buy a tractor.


----------

